# B&W series from Friday's game.



## ronlane (Sep 14, 2015)

Thought it was a good game to convert to b&w. Here's a sample of the ones I did.


1) Gotta go.




2) Looking for a hole to run through.



3) Taking the field.



4) Just thought this candid was a good addition.



5) Making a hard right.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 15, 2015)

My favorite is #2, totally captures the moment and the feeling.
#1 is a bit offputting because the the defensive man's feet are in such an odd position that they take attention from the runner.
#3,4,5 are not nearly at the level of #2. Ok to set the scene but more filler than star.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks Lew. I appreciate the comments. I would agree I like #2 the best. That is one of the shots that I have in color and b&w.


----------



## Lee-Ann (Sep 15, 2015)

I have to agree on #2 but like #5 too, I've been trying with rugby but really battle as I'm mostly up in the stands


----------



## ronlane (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks Lee-Ann. It is a heck of a lot easier to shoot from the sideline than the stands.  I have just been fortunate enough to have access to two local high-schools.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 15, 2015)

IMO, what is missing in #5 is the opponent. It could easily be a setup shot. There is no tension between us and them.
#2 gets so many feelings, the lineman tussling with each other, the runner staring intently, trying to find a space. It has it all.

It does have a bit of defect, that haloing from sharpening.
(at the arrows).
But that can be avoided.  Just sharpen the face and let everything else go, if there is any blur that adds to the emotion.

Really terrific shot.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks Lew. I will pull that one back up in PS and take try to fix that.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 15, 2015)

I like #4 your candid shot.  If you can next time maybe get an angle where you can see the ball and the centers hand on it.  I think that would be cool. 

I also like #1, wondering if you can hone in on the hand around the ankle action.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks Jaca. I can certainly try to get a shot with the center's hands and ball. Good idea.

I don't know about cropping #1 that tight, it may be more than the 7d mk ii can handle, lol. I may have to see about it tonight though.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 15, 2015)

@The_Traveler here is image #2 in color (and no halo). Better or worse???


----------



## Derrel (Sep 15, 2015)

Looks like your skills are getting better with more practice and more "reps". I think the color version of the photo is much better, has more impact, than the B&W version.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks Derrel. I have to admit after shooting week 1 with a 70-200mm f/2.8L IS, it was hard to go back to my 70-200mm f/4L, but I made it work.

(Now I'm trying to determine how many toes I can sell and still be able to shoot football. Then go get the 2.8 II)


----------



## ronlane (Sep 16, 2015)

@The_Traveler, I went back in and masked out the halo around the running back. (There is still a few spots that are bright but it's not from sharpening.) Thanks for the catching that one.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 16, 2015)

@JacaRanda - is this what you had in mind with cropping?


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 16, 2015)

I like them all, #5 the most. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronlane (Sep 16, 2015)

Thank you @jcdeboever.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Sep 16, 2015)

I like them all, but when you have great light to shoot in black and white doesn't always translate into better images. The colour shot is beautiful.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks Scott.

I agree that those b&w may not be better, just had some down time at home and felt like trying a b&w series. I have been learned a new b&w conversion method from a Scott Kelby book so I am trying to hone my style into it. I think I am getting it where I like it. (He teaches a way to use the gradient tool to do the b&w conversion)


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 16, 2015)

ronlane said:


> @JacaRanda - is this what you had in mind with cropping?
> 
> View attachment 108224


 
Yes - something in that vein for the future.  We hear so much about how important footwork is in sports, and the shoe companies (IS IT THE SHOES?).....so maybe a creative shot or two showing just the feet / footwork would be cool now and then.

Hmmm, maybe a whole album dedicated to just those kinds of shots.   Ya neva know


----------



## ronlane (Sep 16, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > @JacaRanda - is this what you had in mind with cropping?
> ...



I can do that. Honestly, I'm going to have to shoot it really tight to start with because I felt a TON of tension when I tried to crop this tighter than I did.


----------

